# witchs of McBeth???



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

*Macbeth Witches*

Shadow Dancer, scroll down in the Music forum to the post titled "Macbeth Witches Chant" and I believe you will find what you seek.....


Happy Haunting


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=8469


----------

